# Other than tumbling..........



## Worldcupkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

whats the best way to clean a bottle. Ive been using water and soap to clean mine but it never gets everything off. Whats another good way to clean a bottle? Ive heard of the bucket method but I don't know how that really works????


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 25, 2007)

So many ways to clean any thing. When i dig i soak mine in ma 5 gallon bucket with water, 2 cups of muratic acid and dawn dish soap, 2 days or longer, 

 Then if the etching is bad, see http://bottletumbling.com/bottleProblemsForTheWebsite.html
 I tumble them, the acid in the ground over 100 years will eat the glass as you see in the pictures, i take this off by tumbling and then I will polish them in the tumbler I use a 3 step process, IOf you need any help i would be glad to help

 rick kern
 www.bottletumbling.com


----------

